# Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *54 Manuals-14 Jan 2012*



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got 90% of my manuals on here...if you have the capability, and can scan what's missing, E-mail them to me at "[email protected]", as a jpg or bmp, and I'll add them.

*~8 more manuals added 1730 EST, 14 Jan*
*8 Accessory Manuals added 1400 EST, 14 Jan*
*4 Light/2 Technique Manuals Added 1230 EST, 14 Jan*
*9 Light Manuals Added 14 Jan 12, 30 Total Avail.*
*Update-21 Manuals Avail as of 14 Jan 2012*

Alright, almost there...scanning all my SF manuals (which, covers just about every gadget/do-hickey SF ever came out with, including some old Laser Products manuals). Just need help one ONE THING...where's a better place to host them other than Photo Bucket? Or, with the Mod's permission, I can post the images themselves here??? Lemme know, and, I hope to have them available here tonight/tomorrow. It's about time these were easily available on CPF...what say you? 




Leave comments here or on Photo Bucket so I know they're being utilized. Thanks!


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) ***In works****

Manuals are listed as follows: 

A21 2-2003 INSIDE* A21=Model; 2-2003=Month/Year of Pub; INSIDE=Whether it's the Front/Rear/Or inside of the manual
*

LIGHTS (25 Manuals, last updated 14 Jan, 2012, 1730 EST):

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/angelofwar7/Surefire Light Manuals/

Includes: M3 (2),M6, M962 Kit 01, G2L (3), E1B, E1L (2), E2L (2), E2L-AA, 6PX/G2X, L1, L2, LX2, L6, A2L, HL1, U2, etc.

ACCESSORIES (29 Manuals, last updated 14 Jan, 2012, 1730 EST):

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/angelofwar7/Surefire Accessory Manuals/ 

Includes Charger Kits and related items, A19, A20, A21, Z41, V70 series holsters, Combat Rings, All variants of filters, Lamps, KL2, KL5, etc.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) ***In works****

RESERVED


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) ***In works****

RESERVED 2


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *21 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

8 More accessory Manuals added 14 Jan, 2012


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

9 more light manuals being added as I type...

EDIT: Up now.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

AWESOME reference! Thank you for the effort! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Thank you Scout! Glad you guys are using and enjoying it!

4 More Light Manuals added (2ea. M3, HL1, E1/2L E2L-AA, A2L) & Rogers Technique Cards


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Fantastic, thanks Angel, Great to have all these digitised and in one place!


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Thanks Super Trouper!

8 More accessory manuals added, including KT2, CN200, Combat Rings, etc.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Added a few more accessory manuals, and the M6 as well as the leaflet for the M962 Kit01.


----------



## LE6920 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Wow, great job. This is good stuff!!


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Anybody wanna scan an E-mail me any that aren't up yet???


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

I have the papers came from C2, A2, and E2e


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

Awesome JH! PM Sent!


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

But unfortunately, i could only offer photo but not a scanned one because i dont have a scanner


----------



## tobrien (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Find Your Surefire Accessory/Light Manual (Courtesy AOW) *30 Manuals-14 Jan 2012**

very cool!


----------



## Darksides (May 12, 2012)

error.


----------



## Darksides (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the hard work. These will be around for a long time.


----------



## angelofwar (May 12, 2012)

Darksides said:


> Thanks for all the hard work. These will be around for a long time.



Yer welcome Darksides! That was kind of the idea!


----------



## HotWire (May 12, 2012)

Wonderful! Excellent resource for us all! Thanks!


----------

